

Hackurls.com: One Day Python Project (source included at the end of the page) - csantini
http://www.hackurls.com/index.html

======
smharris65
Where is the link to the source? I must have missed it on the website.

~~~
floater
It's the icon at the bottom: <http://www.hackurls.com/hackurls.py>

